# After P168 update caller-id doesn't work on 508?



## neonugs (Dec 6, 2002)

This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Allamand (Dec 13, 2002)

Yep, no caller Id for me!

Worked for 3 days after I first hooked it up in dec..
So no way is it a "Ground" issue as I have seen posted elsewhere! Something is not right, and this is one of
the reasonss I wanted Dishnet!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Have you tried resetting the 508 since the download?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've got P168 and my caller ID still works just fine.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm the one that started the thread about the grounding block and caller ID. The grounding block did help me, but after P168 I've lost caller ID on my 508. We all new this software would fix some bugs and create others!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Caller ID works on both of my updated 508's.


----------



## pernar (Jan 20, 2003)

I just received a brand-new 508 yesterday, so the only software I've known was 168. I noticed that after update, to get several features working (caller id included) I had to do a reboot of the machine by holding down the power button on the unit for ~5 seconds. Since then, the unit has worked perfectly - leaps and bounds better than the POS Dishplayer it replaced.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

I noticed that on the telephone selection page they now list a wireless telephone connection device. That is already pre-selected....... Don't know if that would matter or not. If your caller I.D. function is not working I'd go back into the Caller ID application and take it off or deactivate it, and then save it that way....... Go out , and then come back into it and then select to make it active and then save it..........


----------



## Turbohawk (Jan 5, 2003)

My caller ID has always worked great on my 508. My unit started with 1.67. I've had to reboot the unit twice since 1.68. Never had to reboot before this latest update. Seems to be working ok now.


----------

